# Incontinence pads under fleece?



## masquerademegan (Sep 28, 2012)

Are incontinence pads under fleece a good way to absorb the urine?

I have a bunch that were never used when my mom was sick. Figured they might make good absorbents, just have no clue if they're safe.


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

If its cloth, yes...if they're disposable, no. I tried using puppy pee pads under fleece with guinea pigs and they tore them up...I can't even imagine what my rats would do. So I wouldn't.


----------



## masquerademegan (Sep 28, 2012)

They're the cloth ones, and are washable, if that makes any difference.

Don't want them chewing on that, though. Doesn't seem very digestible, lol.


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

If its cloth, that would be fine as long as you don't mind them eventually being ruined. Rats have fleece and cloth hammocks, tubes, etc and they end up chewing them but they are safe to use...they just get destroyed. So if it's safety your worried about, go for it! You have the green light.


----------



## CindrDoLLy (Oct 3, 2012)

I've used this method before with disposable pads and had so-so results. I was fostering 4 boys and they would usually tear up the fleece but leave the pads. So the pads helped add an extra layer of protection, but they weren't particularly absorbent. It's worth trying once to see if your rats will leave the pads alone or not.


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

I would just give it a go because they are safe, if they start destroying them then just take them out. Its definitely worth a shot because you never know unless you try  Good luck I hope it goes well


----------

